
Meteor Galaxy, a cloud platform for Meteor applications - thousandx
http://info.meteor.com/blog/announcing-meteor-galaxy
======
sergiotapia
This is a bummer for me. My meteor apps are large enough to not want to host
on free `meteor deploy`, but small enough to not warrant a $500/month plan.

Where's the $40/month plan? The $100/month?

Also the fact that it doesn't come with the database is off putting. I was
under the impression all these months that Galaxy would be a one-stop-shop for
Meteor hosting.

Bummer, total bummer. I hope they come out with more middle ground pricing.

~~~
hanley
Bummer here as well. And thanks for the tip about not including a database.
I'm surprised they didn't mention that in the article! Seems misleading. Since
the original free deploy does include the database and they didn't mention it
not being included in the article I simply assumed it was included in Galaxy.

~~~
faceyspacey
It barely matters. Compose.io's mongo db service is also in aws east. It's
simply a matter of pasting the mongo connection url they provide. The
scalability they provide would be a waste of MDG's resources to build
themselves. Perhaps they could automatically integrate with compose.io, but
other than that its identical to what MDG could ever provide.

So unless ur bummed about costs again (i.e. the Compose.io costs on top of
Galaxy's costs), U pretty much have everything u need now. It seems soon they
will provide a cheaper account.

~~~
maerF0x0
+1 also MMS does all this for you.
[https://www.mongodb.com/cloud/](https://www.mongodb.com/cloud/)

------
xbryanx
It looks like they are purposefully ceding the small-fry market to Modulus[1]
and maybe even Digital Ocean[2]. Part of what you're buying here is access to
the Meteor team and best practices at scale. From what I've heard that's
something it's harder to get from Modulus.

[1] - [https://modulus.io/](https://modulus.io/)

[2] - [https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
depl...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-deploy-a-
meteor-js-application-on-ubuntu-14-04-with-nginx)

edit: spelling

~~~
JPKab
if you're going to mention these, you should also mention scalingo. For
setting up Meteor, they're my go to, because oplog tailing is set up by
default.

~~~
yannski
Yep [https://scalingo.com/meteorjs-hosting](https://scalingo.com/meteorjs-
hosting)

------
wasd
Based on the press release, I was expecting a Heroku like full stack service.
Was surprised to learn you need to setup the DB from FAQ.

> Does Galaxy include a database?

> Galaxy does not provide the database layer. You can run your own MongoDB
> server inside AWS, or create a database through any number of MongoDB
> hosting providers.

[https://www.meteor.com/why-meteor/galaxy-faq](https://www.meteor.com/why-
meteor/galaxy-faq)

~~~
zubairq
Yes, I agree. I was expecting something to just work and provide everything

------
chrisquinnr
I can't decide what to think about this pricing. Would a company pay $6k a
year to almost not worry about hosting / ops? Actually, yeah, probably. Still
seems like it's missing a lower tier though.

~~~
lacker
The difference is, Meteor won't have the volume of Digital Ocean or AWS, so
they can't run on low margins. They need a high-margin pricing model in order
to survive. The danger here is that high-margin pricing provides a high
incentive for the largest customers to move to AWS, so they'll have to be sure
to provide enough value to keep the big folks.

~~~
chm
I think the difference in number of users is partly due to the asking price. I
wouldn't use DO if they charged 50$ a month for a VPS to use for mocking up
apps. For my use case, 5$-10$ a month is the most I want to pay in such early
stages of development.

500$ a month is cheap when you have revenues. But when bootstrapping an app,
it's simply out of the question.

------
yjgyhj
On a slightly unrelated note:

Would it be possible to make a webapp like Meteor in Clojure pretty easily,
using CSP go-style channels ang go-threads.

I imagine a function would "broadcast" or "listen to" websocket connections.
If the app uses channels for communicating between different go-blocks,
server/client contact could use an identical interface. Sending things server-
side would be no different than sending things client-side.

Could also be a simple 2-function library.

~~~
btown
Huh. You'd need a closurescript wrapper around MiniMongo which is the in
memory mongo database that powers Meteor's isomorphic code. But in theory very
doable.

~~~
zubairq
Yep. In Coils it has a frontend database cache like MiniMongo

------
ldonley
You missed out on calling this meteor belt.

------
ymn_ayk
It works only in the AWS us-east cloud, what about Eu?

~~~
maerF0x0
This. So many clients refuse to host their data in the US because of the gov't
.

~~~
nostrademons
Curious - are AWS's EU clusters subject to EU laws, or US ones? I would've
thought that as a US corporation, they'd be subject to both. If the US
government has a warrant to snoop on Amazon's customers, it doesn't seem like
Amazon has much choice (as a US corporation) but to comply.

~~~
ShakataGaNai
Currently the US-of-A believes that US laws _always_ apply, no matter where.
However that doesn't jive well with EU privacy laws. For example the easiest
way to comply with the German privacy laws (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundesdatenschutzgesetz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundesdatenschutzgesetz)
) is to host inside of Germany itself (See also: AWS eu-central-1).

Microsoft has been busily fighting this notion (
[http://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2015/04/09/our-
lega...](http://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2015/04/09/our-legal-
challenge-to-a-us-government-search-warrant/) ) for a while now. Basically all
the tech companies are waiting to find out what happens (
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/08/us/politics/apple-and-
othe...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/08/us/politics/apple-and-other-tech-
companies-tangle-with-us-over-access-to-data.html) ) because it means the
difference between "US Law applies everywhere" and "US companies can comply
with foreign data protection laws". Unfortunately these two things are
mutually exclusive.

------
ayushgta
404 @ [https://www.meteor.com/why-meter/pricing](https://www.meteor.com/why-
meter/pricing) from the article

~~~
ayushgta
Looks like a link typo in the article. Here is the right link:
[https://www.meteor.com/why-meteor/pricing](https://www.meteor.com/why-
meteor/pricing)

------
akshatpradhan
I want to learn more about Galaxy's security hygiene. I also want to learn
more about what reasonable steps Galaxy is taking right now to ensure our data
is safe after we `meteor deploy`.

Are they compliant with any security accountability programs like
FEDRAMP/FISMA, ISO 27002, PCI-DSS and HIPAA?

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
You might be interested in seeing the efforts on `clinical track`:
[https://clinical.meteor.com/](https://clinical.meteor.com/) for HIPAA

------
hit8run
Why on earth is it so expensive? Is meteor so resource hungry?

